# Kyuubi Attack Hiruzen with Monkey Sage Mode, who is the strongest this hiruzen can take?



## KageLevelFighter567 (Nov 5, 2020)

Hiruzen would be 57 during this, which i woud assume he'd be past his prime, he will have the following abillities :
- Mastery over all Konoha Jutsu (no kekkei genkai, no Flying Thunder God though)
- He can also use Hidden techniques

-Mastery over Genjutsu

- Mastery of all 5 chakra natures

-Mastery of Taijutsu (but not on Gai's level)

(His stats regarding nin,gen and taijutsu are all 5's in the databook, I'm going with the databook in this
scenario)

considering Hiruzen's an old man now (his physical capabilities suck), let's say Sage mode gives Hiruzen enhanced physical strength, speed, stamina, reflexes, perception, and durability. his ninjutsu, genjutsu, and taijutsu will mostly be twice as stronger, He can also sense chakra, nature energy and can also control nature energy.

Who is the strongest character he can take on?

(If it looks like I'm overpowering him to an extent i apologize)


----------



## Djomla (Nov 5, 2020)

Nobody. Everybody else also decide to FANfiction power up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phenomenon (Nov 9, 2020)

Wrong section.

@EvilMoogle


----------

